
Amygdala MKI is a robot in the form of a human-like limb - bryanrasmussen
http://marcodonnarumma.com/works/amygdala/
======
RodgerTheGreat
Seems rather heavy on thesis and light on execution. The footage in the video
doesn't do much to demonstrate that the robot learns or adapts; it mostly
appears to writhe around and recoil when it encounters resistance. Futher
iteration on the concept might prove interesting.

